# MTB - Friday 6/25/10 RAW



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone up for a ride after work on Friday?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm up for it, location dependent. West Hartford would work.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 23, 2010)

No go for me! Have a good rip boys.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm up for it, location dependent. West Hartford would work.



I'm probably going to have to keep it local (Nass) tomorrow.  I'll let you know if that changes and I can make WH instead.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

If by chance I miss my ride today due to rain, I should be in for this.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2010)

What time? I'll probably be in for this.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> What time? I'll probably be in for this.



You talking to me?  If so then 5:45 has been my typical start time, does that work for you?  Even starting at 6 still gets quite a bit of riding time right now.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2010)

should be able to pull 5:45


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> should be able to pull 5:45



Lamson's at 5:45 it is then.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

Be careful riding with Greg, I think he might be bad luck. Brian rides with him and he crack his frame. I ride with him and blow out my free wheel.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking about that earlier...


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2010)

mwuh ha ha ha ha :evil:


----------

